# Need "how to" rig diagram for rig pic'd inside.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

This rig was posted by another member today and I've been looking for a diagram on how to make it. Obviously it's a hi/low rig and I've seen a diagram of it before. More or less, I am looking to tie one in leiu of the store bought metal ones. I already make the hi/low as detailed by Hatteras Outfitters but I am looking to the short arm extensions tied off one longer peice of mono.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/783226/dropper_loop_how_to_tie_the_dropper_loop_fishing_knots/

That's what I use. A bit tricky at first, but easy to tie once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep- dropper loop comes in handy for a few different situations- I also like it for a teaser fly ahead of a lead head jig or sting silver.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Dropper loop knot...*

What Bass said, easy to tie. You can change hooks out for different applications.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Just a FYI, the dropper loops are a rather weak knot, and will weaken with shock. Even tied in 80lb mono, the stress of casting and soaking can make it test out way less than your shock leader, popping off a sinker or losing a fish. Ask Anthony, he'll tell you all about it.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

ehh....to much trouble to make. i just buy the wire ones.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Grilled Sardine said:


> ehh....to much trouble to make. i just buy the wire ones.


It's just a couple dropper loops with swivels on either end. I'd learn it if you haven't already, it comes in extremely useful, especially for fish like tog and deep drop fish like tile fish. This site has been posted a few times, and I find it the most useful for fishing knots. Thanks to whoever posted it in the beginning.


http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Just a FYI, the dropper loops are a rather weak knot, and will weaken with shock. Even tied in 80lb mono, the stress of casting and soaking can make it test out way less than your shock leader, popping off a sinker or losing a fish. Ask Anthony, he'll tell you all about it.


Valid point AK, I don't use them in normal heavy weight and bait situations, but they can be used for smaller rigs and fish, and are cheap enough to re-tie when needed- beats paying for the commercial ones- tho I'm guilty of using those from time to time- to save time


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Just a FYI, the dropper loops are a rather weak knot, and will weaken with shock. Even tied in 80lb mono, the stress of casting and soaking can make it test out way less than your shock leader, popping off a sinker or losing a fish. Ask Anthony, he'll tell you all about it.



More so then this: http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/pupdrumrig.htm

That is my "go to" hi/low rig but I am not a big fan of it. No problems to note with it but I am thinking there is "better".


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

This rig can be tied with either the dropper loops or surgeon's knot loops. Just slip the loops through the eye of the hook, then over it.

For smaller fish like whiting in the surf. I just tie it right in my main line. I make a large surgeon's loop at the end to loop on my weight, then tie one, two or three loops for hooks.

I also tie the same rig in mono line up to 60# test for bigger fish. I use no weights or swivels. When I tie the heavier rigs I put a loop in both ends, one for the weight and the other to do a loop-to loop connection to the main line, or just tie it on.

Quick and cheap to make, and easy to change when needed.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've found that a dropper loop knot with countering twists (like in the video) slips under pressure. I tie a different version for gold-hook tree rigs and bottom rigs that has yet to slip on me. It is actually a blood knot tied into an unbroken main line.

1) Make a loop in the line just like in the video.

2) Now take the tag end and wrap it through the loop 6 times like you were tying a uni knot or an overhand with 6 passes instead of 1.

3) Open up one of the twists near the middle to form a small loop.

4) Pass the large loop through the small one and pull through until you have the correct dropper length.

5) Keeping tension on the dropper to maintain its size, pull on both standing ends.

If done right, you now have a dropper loop in which all the locking wraps are going in the same direction. This knot doesn't slip, even when tied in thin mono or braid.

Evan


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I tie mine just like kingfisher, haven't had any problems with break offs


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I've found that a dropper loop knot with countering twists (like in the video) slips under pressure. I tie a different version for gold-hook tree rigs and bottom rigs that has yet to slip on me. It is actually a blood knot tied into an unbroken main line.
> 
> 1) Make a loop in the line just like in the video.
> 
> ...


That is an excellent idea. I will try it this weekend.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I make mine with double surgens loop. I make four loops one for the main line, two for the hooks and one for the sinker,

Using this knot it's somthing similar to this:

http://www.animatedknots.com/surgeo...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------

